
Nike Just Bricked Its Self-Lacing Shoes by Accident - Tomte
https://mashable.com/article/nike-app-connected-shoe-bricked/
======
masonic
I predict that someday, somebody will invent a fail-safe, backup manual method
for tying shoes.

~~~
newsbinator
Perhaps some kind of self-learning onboard AI system. Even without external
firmware updates, it can teach itself to tie/re-tie your shoes, capture and
manipulate open network traffic, make billions on the stock market, purchase
fabrication infrastructure through virtual shell corporations, and take over
the world's political, economic, and production systems, so as to more
efficiently tie every human's shoes.

~~~
masonic
"Nothing secures your shoes like our blockchain clasps!"

------
SpikeDad
Obviously built-in obsolescence. Just-in-time for Nike Self-Lacing Shoes 2.0.

